# Vermont



## One Acre Wonder Farm (May 19, 2009)

Any VTers out there??


----------



## CowCop (May 20, 2009)

Yep, Springfield.

Where are you ?

Got cows ?


----------



## One Acre Wonder Farm (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm in West Fairlee, about an hour north of you on 91

No cows....yet


----------



## CowCop (Jun 10, 2009)

Come down and see the herd.

You can't live in Vermont and NOT have cows~!!


----------



## Kute Kitten (Jun 10, 2009)

I don't live in Vermont, but my DF was, says it's beautiful country side and he wants to take the whole family out there some day.


----------



## CowCop (Jun 10, 2009)

Don't wait so long to come east~!

Some places in Vermont havent changed since 1930.
They live in a time warp.

The air is fresh, the water is crystal clear and the view of the mountains is astonishing to see.


----------



## Kute Kitten (Jun 11, 2009)

I'll see if DF will take a week or so off and see if we could go see Vermont.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 11, 2009)

CowCop said:
			
		

> Don't wait so long to come east~!
> 
> Some places in Vermont havent changed since 1930.
> They live in a time warp.
> ...


We were east. It was before Kute Kitten's time. 

The mountains were beautiful but, I was glad I wasn't the one driving. I don't like the road disappearing! 

DH is originally from Vermont and has family there. 

I very much doubt a trip east is in the near future, even though we would like to go back and visit again. It's hard to travel when you have a dairy farm. We haven't managed a weekend off together as a family for a number of years now much less a whole week.


----------



## PattySh (Apr 21, 2010)

I am in Cambridge Vermont. Just introduced myself under the Introduction header. Also have a mini farm with LOTS of animals.


----------



## glenolam (Apr 21, 2010)

My DS fiance is from Brattleboro and my DB went to Southern VT College many years ago.


----------



## Henrietta23 (Apr 21, 2010)

I wish! I'm in CT and get up there as often as I can!


----------



## CowCop (Mar 22, 2011)

Dang!!

Did all the Vermonters get buried in the snow?

WHERE ARE YOU ALL?

Its almost calving season here!!!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Mar 22, 2011)

Im in NH!! Close..but no cigar!!    Were nieghbors!!


----------



## CowCop (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi Becky!!!

We are better than just neighbors, we are "sista" states!!!

How much snow you still have on the ground?

Do make goats milk keifer ?

Janis


----------



## Lynn (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm new to here, but not to small farm life.  I live in Perkinsville, VT.  I have 2 horses, 2 ponies, 3 chickens, 1 rooster, 3 cats, 4 dogs and a parakeet.  We will have 6 chicken babies in another month, 6 turkey babies in June and 2 or 3 baby pigs shortly.  The turkeys and pigs are for butchering in the fall.  The chickens are for eggs.  I live on my grandfathers farm (since 2001) with my husband and youngest of our three daughters.


----------



## Pampered chicken (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm in Randolph Vt.  Lot's of goats, a few chickens, dogs, cats and maybe getting a pig.


----------



## CowCop (Apr 28, 2011)

Welcome Lynn & Pampered Chicken!

My favorite fishing place was the Perkinsville Boat Ramp /Maple Street.
I hear there are 8 eagles in that area right now.
Where is your farm Lynn ?


----------



## Lynn (Apr 28, 2011)

I live on Route 106, 1.8 miles south of the junction of Routes 106 & 131 (Downers Corners Store/ Country Creeme).. I live across 106 from the entrance to Stoughton Pond Road.  I have a white farm house and an old barn.. the only person on this stretch of road to have horses.  We have fire wood stacked out in front of the house by the road, along with a large manure pile!


----------



## CowCop (Apr 29, 2011)

ACO Lynn!!!!!!

Oh my gosh.

Small world.

I moved my herd and me up to Newbury  : )

It is heaven up here!!

ACO Janis


----------



## Lynn (Apr 29, 2011)

I was wondering where you went to!  Yes, it is a small world. Glad to hear you are doing well.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi,
I'm in Elmore, VT.


----------



## CowCop (Jan 18, 2012)

Welcome!

Where did you get your English Shepherd from ?


----------



## Cricket (Jan 21, 2012)

NY--they aren't breeding her dam or sire anymore, don't know why.  We adore her!  We're finally getting some snow--seems good!  Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Missy (Jan 22, 2012)

I am in your other sister state. NY! Hello!


----------



## Cricket (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi, Missy, what part of NY are you in?  It seems the only time we go anywhere now is to visit my stepson and his family (they move a LOT--Army).  Every time we drive thru NY, we wonder why we don't make it a destination.  I used to have goats--they're are endlessly entertaining, aren't they?!  Cricket


----------



## purplequeenvt (Jan 29, 2012)

I too am from VT! My family has a small farm in Charlotte where we raise registered Border Leicesters and also a small flock of commercial crossbred ewes. In total we have about 50 sheep with 26 of them hopefully bred to lamb in March/April. We also have 1 goat, 1 rabbit, 6 llamas, 3 miniature horses, a mess of poultry (chickens, ducks, turkeys), 4 Border Collies and 2 cats.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi, Purplequeenvt!  What a nice area of the state to farm in!  Do you go to the Sheep & Wool Fest.?  This is THE year I'm going to make it.  Went to NH a few years ago--enjoyed it, but was a little overwhelmed.  (Doesn't take much!)  Where do you have your wool processed?  Someone told me last spring that someone was starting a mill in Richmond.  I co-owned a fabric/yarn/quilt store in Stowe for 6 years, but now have gone back to milking cows.  Miss hearing wooly stuff, but happy to be back where I belong!

Good luck with lambing!  I'm not too fond of these temps varying between -20 and 40--seems hard on critters.
Cricket


----------



## Missy (Feb 17, 2012)

Cricket said:
			
		

> Hi, Missy, what part of NY are you in?  It seems the only time we go anywhere now is to visit my stepson and his family (they move a LOT--Army).  Every time we drive thru NY, we wonder why we don't make it a destination.  I used to have goats--they're are endlessly entertaining, aren't they?!  Cricket


I am in Northeast NY, just across the bridge from Alburg VT.


----------



## Cricket (Feb 20, 2012)

You're a little north or me, then, but probably about the same temps.  (Unless you get lake effect--I'm on the other side of the Green Mts., so Burl. anyway tends to be warmer.)


----------



## happymom (May 30, 2012)

Hi my husband, baby and I live in the Milton area. My husband gifted me 2 dwarf nigerian goats that we will pick up next week.  Hoping they get along with our 6 red sex link chicks, and one very busy dog! anyone else in Vermont here??


----------



## jennbuker (May 27, 2013)

I'm another Vermonster.  Located in Lincoln!  Getting our first pigs in two weekends!


----------



## jennbuker (May 27, 2013)

Last post was in 2011 - so maybe no one reads this anymore!  But I'm in Lincoln with my little farm.  Fifteen meat birds, 21 layers, 4 roos, and soon to have three little pigs!


----------



## Lynn (May 27, 2013)

I live in Weathersfield, Vermont!!! Glad to see some other Vermonters on here!!!


----------



## purplequeenvt (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm in Charlotte!


----------



## kinder (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi, out there ! I'm new at BYH, but not to Vt. Rutland City is my 1 acre  home. Will be taking on my first small heard. kinder goats are my choice. Will be getting them this coming spring.


----------



## DwayneNLiz (Apr 22, 2017)

Hello Vermonters!!
i am in NH but love visiting VT


----------

